# 457 Processing Timeline



## YankOz (Jul 26, 2008)

Is it true that it'll take anywhere between 48 hrs to 2 business weeks to get 457 approval once a 'complete' application (including cleared X-Ray/Medicals) is lodged?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

It took ours about 6 weeks, but the doctor sent our medicals the slowest, most untrackable way possible so we have no idea when they were actually received by the DIAC. I think that it's fair to say that it took about 2 weeks from the time everything arrived, though.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

YankOz said:


> Thanks much, Tiff.
> 
> Hope soon sunshine and blue skies are out where you live and put you in blissful moods.


me too!  Thanks!


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Our 457 was lodged on 15th July and approved on 1st August.

Ste


----------



## keith425 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sent my forms out on 2 July, did a medical on the 4th, and got an approval on the 10th of July. Done through my company's migration agent.

cheers


----------



## Ric&Martha (Jun 11, 2008)

Due to some hold-ups and stalls our is not being lodged until tomorrow (Monday 25 Aug). We've been told by our company's agent to expect not more than two weeks.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I did see a headline on The Age last week that 457s are being processed very quickly, usually within two weeks, so that's good news for you!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

You lovely peeps!!!!
I have been reading this thread, and you have given me hope; 

Typical beurocrats here and there, have delayed my registration which has delayed my visa application!! and the house is sold; and i will have nowhere to live in 8 weeks or so.

THANK YOU, GOD BLESS YOU ALL; BUT...... i will still bank on a 6 week processing time

Jane


----------



## Helentoperth (Jul 15, 2009)

My 457 visa is lodged today, I hope I can be approved asap. I just have no mood to do anything else...


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Me just replied the questionaires and submit required documents for visa applciation - on 4th March to my employer's agnet in Sydney.They said will send a intsrction for medical checkup which I guess i can complete by 1 week. Whats next ?


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

mahisasuran said:


> Me just replied the questionaires and submit required documents for visa applciation - on 4th March to my employer's agnet in Sydney.They said will send a intsrction for medical checkup which I guess i can complete by 1 week. Whats next ?


Updated timeline in my signature...


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

My Timeline: 457 Visa (application via Employer's Agent)
*********************************************
17/03/10 - Questionaires & all related documents submitted to agent (including health insurance).
- Nomination/Visa lodged and paid
19/03/10 - Xray/Medical examination completed.
WEEKEND
22/03/10 - Xray/Medical examination uploaded to eVisa site by Doctor.
23/03/10 - Medical Finalised by DIC (completed & passed).

Just waiting for the visa to be granted now ;0)


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

*457 Timelines*



ste74 said:


> Our 457 was lodged on 15th July and approved on 1st August.
> 
> Ste


Hi Ste74

When you say 457 lodged, do you mean the company sponsorship application is filed
OR
the company sponsorship and position nomination is approved and the employee application is filed?

Just trying to learn what does your 15 days approval cover.

FYI, my company filed for sponsorship on 31st Aug and currently Immig replied back to my company with some questions. I am aiming to get everything done by 15 Oct. Hope it should be possible.

Regards
Nick


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

I got mine done in 10 working days. If my agent done a clean job - i shud get earlier.

good luck


----------

